# how to repair netbt.sys ?



## mohit (Aug 8, 2005)

hey mates .. i am using win xp home edition and i want to know how can i repair my netbt.sys file .. it has become corrupted i guess .. anyway how can i replace it with my orig cd-rom or something ? .. i keep getting a blue screen with some error and the mention of the same file (netbt.sys) so i am thinking of replacing it with a fresh copy .. how do i do it ??


----------



## Vishal Gupta (Aug 8, 2005)

U can use ne extract utility, like *7-Zip* and extract the file *netbt.sy_* in the *I386* folder of Win XP setup.
Then simply replace the curropted file with this new one.

Otherwise boot from XP CD and select *Repair* option during setup.


----------



## mohit (Aug 8, 2005)

xp automatically replaced the netbt.sys file (i just got irritated and deleted it) but my prb hasnt been solved yet .. i keep getting various blue screens and all coz of this dataone connection of mine .. i have to restart my pc everytime i d/c from the internet if i want to reconnect again , if i dont restart there is no data transfer .. i have tried every damn thing (even changed my network adapter card ) but still unhappy ...the system just hangs even if i disable n enable my local area network connection .. gyz plzzzzzzz help.. the blue screens i get are like ,

PAGE_FAULT_IN_NONPAGED_AREA

STOP !
0x00000050 (0xE401A3BE , 0x00000001 , 0x8ID5F361 , 0x00000001)

wht d hell ?? have reinstalled xp and installed all latest drivers but the problem persists .. also got my lan card changed but still no use .. i keep getting such screens very often when i fiddle with my lan settings or try connecting to the internet. PLZ HELP.


----------



## mohit (Aug 8, 2005)

also how do i access the system log file to check the cause of the failure ??


----------



## Choto Cheeta (Aug 8, 2005)

"PAGE_FAULT_IN_NONPAGED_AREA (50)" Stop error message in Windows Server 2003

STOP 0x0000000A in Netbt.sys When Parsing LMHOSTS File

hmm.... but those 2 articals r for server based OS... still u should take a look at those 2...


----------



## mohit (Aug 8, 2005)

saurav_cheeta said:
			
		

> "PAGE_FAULT_IN_NONPAGED_AREA (50)" Stop error message in Windows Server 2003
> 
> STOP 0x0000000A in Netbt.sys When Parsing LMHOSTS File
> 
> hmm.... but those 2 articals r for server based OS... still u should take a look at those 2...



thanx for d links but dint find them useful ... plz post some similar links for XP home.


----------



## siriusb (Aug 8, 2005)

I had the same problem of getting  blue screens but with "Execution in non-executable part of  memory" or something like that. And I wasn't able to use any network related activity.
So I uninstalled my firewall (nvidia access manager) and restarted my pc and now it works fine. You can then reinstall the firewall.
Try this, as it might be the same problem.


----------



## Choto Cheeta (Aug 8, 2005)

try this link...

WINDOWS STOP MESSAGES

from there i got the link for the error No.... but saw that MS has withdrawn the artical...

*support.microsoft.com/default.aspx?scid=gp;[ln];kberror&style=error


----------



## mohit (Aug 9, 2005)

from what i can figure out its a driver problem .. can somebody tell me how to remove all the junk n crap drivers from my system completely ??


----------



## Choto Cheeta (Aug 9, 2005)

@*mohit* u can use System Mechanic Pro 5.5 to remove system junk.... but i never heard of junk drriver.... either ur system installs driver or not... their isnt any question of junk... as driver only going to get install if it has the hard ware to software to driver....


----------

